

Django in the real world. - shabda
http://jacobian.org/speaking/2009/oscon/

======
Gonsalu
This talk was already done on pycon, with much sleeker slides, in my opinion:
<http://www.slideshare.net/jacobian/django-in-the-real-world>

~~~
igorgue
Essentially is the same one.

I'd say, this talk is amazing!, every one making a large size website should
read it, and check that everything is being done.

~~~
apgwoz
For my latest side project, I've been taking lots of this stuff into account
based on the original Pycon talk. The separate reusable app idea is the
strongest point, something that was just starting to come into convention when
I put down Django the first time.

However, a lot of the reusable apps leave something to be desired. I started
to leave a comment on that here, but spun off a blog post instead:
[http://sigusr2.net/2009/Jul/22/case-of-the-unusable-
reusable...](http://sigusr2.net/2009/Jul/22/case-of-the-unusable-
reusable.html)

